
Quitting my dev job to travel - corporateslave
Currently have a great job working in big data &#x2F; ml. Really in demand. I&#x27;m 27, 3 years experience, bs math&#x2F;computer science. If I were to quit and travel for six months, how hard would it be to get me back to here? How negatively would employers look down on me?
======
atsaloli
Would your boss rehire you in 6 months? Do you have to quit? You may be able
to just take a leave of absence or extended holiday at your own expense?

Why would you want to get back to being a corporate slave?

I'm working on building my own company. Freedom! :) I'm taking a three-week
impromptu vacation right now.

------
MilnerRoute
Couldn't you combine work and travel? Take your laptop with you to exotic
places, and work as a "digital nomad" while telecommuting in to work?

------
kellens
Where do you live now?

You could consider getting a job in Europe, working in the same field. Once in
Europe it's incredibly easy to travel around. With some employers you get 7
weeks of vacation, and some areas have mandatory 35 hour maximum work weeks,
which means you have plenty of free time to travel.

